# Meeting in Germany 13. Juli 2008



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Pictures of a meeting in Germany 13. Juli 2008*

Yesterday we were in Germany in Mülheim a.d. Ruhr for a meeting with many people and their dogs.
My husband made some pictures.

The rest:http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/AubergTreffen130708


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic pictures as always. Thanks for sharing. The furballs are so adorable.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Goodness, so many smiles, tongues hanging out, fur flying...it appears they all had a wonderful time. 

Excellent pix! Thanks for posting them


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the beardies (I assume!) with the Neezers! I wanted a beardie for quite awhile and think I got the best of both worlds- Dash is marked like one


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's it! I'm going to the next German play date !!! Ans, the photos are wonderful! Hans is so very good at capturing the Hav spirit.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gorgeous shots as always!! I love how you capture the movement.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

marjrc said:


> That's it! I'm going to the next German play date !!! Ans, the photos are wonderful! Hans is so very good at capturing the Hav spirit.


Marj, we'll meet up and go together!!!
Carole:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Fabulous photos! I love the action shots your husband gets!:clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Marj, we'll meet up and go together!!!
> Carole:whoo:


Yup! I say we have the next Havanese forum play date in Germany. Any takers??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Only if you're there to interpret Marj.

Fabulous pictures. I love the little one that's sable/brindle looking.


----------

